# Looking for a Groomer in Plano, TX area



## jazapata (Oct 23, 2013)

My Husband and I brought home the newest addition to our family 3 weeks ago. Castiel (Cas for short) is almost 3 months old (and our first fur baby) and we are starting to look into area groomers for when it comes time to take him in.

My husband and I wanted to ask if anyone knew of a good groomer in the Plano, TX (Plano, McKinney, Richardson, Dallas, Frisco, Allen) area that has experience with Havanese and preferably one who does not use harsh shampoos or chemicals. (we know the second request may be hard to come by). 

We give Cas baths, and have been reading into how often we should bath him and what to use (any suggestions for this would also be greatly appreciated). We would mostly be going to the Groomers for nails and to keep parts of his coat trimmed or to maintain a specific cut (we haven't decided on if we are going to grow his hair out or keep it short).

Do you have any suggestions for good area Groomers?

Any and all input is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jazapata (Oct 23, 2013)

Also we could use suggestions on a good brush and/or comb. Cas doesn't like to be brushed and we are working on getting him used to it, but he tends to growl a little when we actually are brushing his coat. I think it's half he needs to get used to it, but the other half may be he doesn't like the brush or how it feels. 

Any suggestions on grooming tools as well?

Thanks, we truly appreciate it, as new puppy parents.


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

I use a wood pin brush from Chris Christiansen. It is a little pricey but I think it is worth the cost. You will also need a good comb to prevent mats as he gets older. A lot of people like the Chris Christiansen buttercomb 005.


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Welcome Alyssa and Cas!

I also use the Small Wood Pin Brush (Purple) http://www.chrissystems.com/groomin...ooming-show-dog-and-cat-wood-pin-brushes.aspx I like the feel of it and seems gentle and not too harsh on their little bodies.

The other two CC combs I use is the #011 NTS Staggered Tooth Buttercomb and #008 Tail Comb Buttercomb All Fine http://www.chrissystems.com/grooming-tools/pet-grooming-show-dog-and-cat-combs.aspx

Awhile ago I bought a CC buttercomb too but for some reason I don't like it. Its personal preference and for me I use Greyhound Comb-Elegante 'Candy' http://greyhoundcomb.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=20&products_id=426 I love it! (again personal preference) This is my go-to comb I use everyday with Canela and Vino.

Here an older post but VERY helpful&#8230;. http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=17921&highlight=tools


----------



## krmoulton (Oct 6, 2007)

Try Odyssey Pets in Preston Trail Village. The owners have Havanese and their store does grooming.


----------



## maisymom (Oct 29, 2013)

We love Odyssey Pets! We've been taking our Chocolate Havanese, Maisy, there for almost a year and she always looks fabulous when she leaves.


----------



## jazapata (Oct 23, 2013)

krmoulton said:


> Try Odyssey Pets in Preston Trail Village. The owners have Havanese and their store does grooming.


My Husband and I will Check them out for sure (possibly this weekend). I'm so glad I posted this. as it turns out we live up 10 minutes away from Odyssey Pets (we never knew it was there) and as I was looking online this may be a new go to place. My husband and I also have two fish tanks! Thanks so much for the tip!


----------

